# Water park interview...



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

So I applied for a seasonal EMT job at a local water park and was called for an interview. I am very nervous considering this will be my very firt interview for an EMS position and I have no idea as to how the process might be.
I was hoping someone could give me some tips/advice as to what kind of questions will be asked at the interview particularly at a water park. Any tips or advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 4, 2012)

Probably stuff like "do you have a car to get to work", "do you own an alarm clock", 
Over dress for the interview. Just because its a water park don't show up in shorts and a t shirt. At least wear a nice polo and khakis. Better yet a button down and khakis. Arrive early and make an effort to chat with your fellow interview candidates. This is going to be a customer service kind of gig and they will probably watch you the minute you come in the park to see how you interact with people (I would be watching anyway). Be polite, yes sir no sir thank you sir. You'll do fine, good luck.


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you. Do you think they will ask anything to do with EMS protocols, equipment etc.?


----------



## hoop762 (May 4, 2012)

I had a similar job last summer at a local water park. The job interview and application process was pretty standard. Nothing medical was included except for proof of licensing. It was very much a public relations job. Spent most of the days handing out band aids and sun screen. The park wanted me to dispense meds like Ibuprofen and tylenol, which I refused to do. Never had an emergency out there but that was OK with me. Easy money and no one got hurt. Crazy tho....I made more money at the water park than working on the ambulance. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABEMS (May 4, 2012)

GEORGEL5 said:


> Thank you. Do you think they will ask anything to do with EMS protocols, equipment etc.?



I think it would depend on what kind of postion it is. Are they hiring EMT to respond to emergencies on site? or are they hiring life guards, but you happen to have a EMT cert. Be prepard to know the most important stuff, like CPR, drowning related injuries, hyperthermia, or any illness or injury that can happen at a water park. But you should always know the stuff that is within your scope of practice. Good Luck.


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

Its for on site EMT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2012)

I worked as an EMT at a water park for several seasons. I had a great time, got a good tan. Handed out lots of band-aids. The park wanted me to work as a medic, but I refused, as they were not an ALS agency. So, I worked as a basic and had fun. Not much to do in the way of emergencies. Oh, the interview was a basic job interview. No medical or EMT questions were asked.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 4, 2012)

"The medical community has also documented the types of injuries park patrons are likely to sustain. In 2007, researchers documented amusement park injuries seen in two Pennsylvania hospital emergency rooms during 2006. They noted that out of 325 discharge diagnoses, 15 percent occurred on water-related rides; with 18 percent extremity fractures, 18 percent lacerations, 15 percent extremity sprains, 15 percent head injury/concussions, and six percent extremity contusions."

As taken from this article I found by googling water park injuries. 

http://thesafetyrecord.safetyresearch.net/2011/07/14/summer-fun-waterpark-injuries-and-deaths/

I doubt they'll ask much about actual treatment protocols and such but it might be a good idea to read up on common stuff you'll see like severe sunburn, sprains, friction burns, heat stroke/exhaustion, intoxication, hypoglycemia (always something you see where people are out of their normal routine), ect.


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks guys I will read up on that.


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2012)

Don't study the day of the test, get a good night's sleep, and don't say you can't swim.

Have your questions ready, about malpractice coverage, workman's comp for you, schedules, days off, overtime, uniforms, start and end dates.

And get this tattooed on your arm:


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

Hahahaha. If I get that tatoo they will probably hire me on the spot without any interview...


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2012)

Then you have to wear that outfit.


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

The outfit might be a littlebit too much for them to handle. lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 4, 2012)

By the way, don't mention anything about swimming. At the park I was at, aquatics and EMS were separate animals. We didn't get in the water, ever. Lifeguards would rescue/backboard people all day. Once they were on the pool deck, EMS took over to clear them off boards or transport. (99% were off the board in minutes) You will have nothing to do with water rescue nor will you ever get wet (unless you fall in to the pool).


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 4, 2012)

Oh and don't forget to get a good dark pair of sunglasses so that you can look at the ladies without being obvious about it.


----------



## ABEMS (May 4, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Oh and don't forget to get a good dark pair of sunglasses so that you can look at the ladies without being obvious about it.



or men. whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 4, 2012)

ABEMS said:


> or men. whatever floats your boat.



My bad. Sorry apparently I'm not free of gender bias


----------



## GEORGEL5 (May 4, 2012)

Ladies on my boat please.


----------



## azerkail (May 6, 2012)

hoop762 said:


> Spent most of the days handing out band aids and sun screen. The park wanted me to dispense meds like Ibuprofen and tylenol, which I refused to do.



sorry for the hijack but quick question. are you held to the local protocols or the protocols set by the park's company/owner? i'm guessing ibuprofen and tylenol no, but what about asa?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2012)

You're held to protocols you're working under. In many cases the park isn't an "official" agency, so you're basically just a first responder with a BVM. I'd err on the side of "less is more". If its beyond the scope of a 4x4 and tape, you should probably be asking for help.  

Of course, YMMV. Do some checking on protocols, medical control and your scope of practice when on the property.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 7, 2012)

Like everyone has said, the interview will probably not involve any EMS related questions. It's a job interview like any other job. Once you get hired you may be put through a written and practical exam but that's going to depend on the park. 

I never worked at a water park but I worked as a lifeguard supervisor and beach lifeguard at a couple different beaches. As a supervisor I was involved in a few interviews and we never asked any first aid questions, it was all standard interview stuff. Once they were hired on they went through a "lifeguard academy", swim test, CPR/AED scenario. 

Like n7 said usually EMS and Lifeguards are separate entities, that's how the park is here.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2012)

Silly question, but did tattoos influence decisions to hire?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Silly question, but did tattoos influence decisions to hire?



As long as it wasn't offensive in nature it wasn't a big deal although they were supposed to be covered at my first job where I was a supervisor. Unfortunately I had to lead by example and wear a sleeve on my leg and a t-shirt all the time because of mine but in the end the sun isn't good for them anyways so it was probably for the better. 

Second job didn't care at all, nearly all the staff had ink somewhere on their body and as long as it wasn't offensive you didn't have to cover it.


----------

